# Help rooting g2x with gingerbread!?



## pg22aw

Hello, I recently tried to root my g2x with superoneclick after i had downloaded the lg drivers, etc. and it didn't work. I saw in some other posts that you can only root the g2x that is running froyo. I have gingerbread on my phone..is this true? or is there some way to root it still? I want to put cyanogenmod on my phone.
Thanks!


----------



## Danishswag

Basically, ignore that part whatever instructions you are using. Skip ahead to the nvflash part.

Find tgagunman's one click recovery flasher, you might have to check XDA, I can't check since I'm on my phone at the moment. this will install clockwork mod recovery (cwm).

To install CM7, just download the version you want, place it on your sdcard, not in a folder, boot up in recovery, wipe data, wipe dalvik cache under advanced, and then flash the zip file. This will delete your app data. Hope that helps.


----------



## pg22aw

Thanks...so maybe this is a bad question but, how come I dont have to root my phone and I can just go straight to flashing it? I downloaded tgagunman's file and when I did the instructions my computer said it couldn't install the right driver when I plugged the phone in. Any thoughts? thanks


----------



## LEGEND

"Danishswag said:


> Basically, ignore that part whatever instructions you are using. Skip ahead to the nvflash part.
> 
> Find tgagunman's one click recovery flasher, you might have to check XDA, I can't check since I'm on my phone at the moment. this will install clockwork mod recovery (cwm).
> 
> To install CM7, just download the version you want, place it on your sdcard, not in a folder, boot up in recovery, wipe data, wipe dalvik cache under advanced, and then flash the zip file. This will delete your app data. Hope that helps.


Just go here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=13330067]HERE[/URL]

Sent from my LG-P999 using Latest Miui/Dragon's Kernel


----------



## Danishswag

pg22aw said:


> Thanks...so maybe this is a bad question but, how come I dont have to root my phone and I can just go straight to flashing it? I downloaded tgagunman's file and when I did the instructions my computer said it couldn't install the right driver when I plugged the phone in. Any thoughts? thanks


Well, Legend found the exact page I was talking about. First of all, I'm assuming you're using Windows. I personally am using the Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit, so I can only attest to it working on that particular version.

Remember that after you plug in the phone, you have to go to the device manager, 
right click on APX device, 
click on update driver software, 
navigate to the file path that ends with One-Click-G2x-recovery-flasher-09-23\APX,
choose to use that, then accept whatever warnings, and after all that it should say N-Vidia... instead of random APX device or whatever it said before.

Since you said you followed the instructions, that was more of a double-check than anything else, if it still doesn't work doing that, I'm afraid I can't personally help you and search will be your best friend. Again, there are seperate ways of doing this on linux or mac.

Here is a mostly up to date video though One-Click-G2x-recovery-flasher-09-23\APX (only the part about clicking volume up and power is wrong, it's volume down and power).


----------



## pg22aw

so i got the clockwork recovery screen to pop up now, but when i follow the instructions on how to download and flash a rom, it tells me to backup using clockwork recovery, however when i press backup it comes up with an error that says "cant mount sd card" what am I doiing wrong?


----------



## Danishswag

Do you have an sd card? You can't create nandroid backups using the most recent version of cwm unless you have one in your phone. Internal storage doesn't work for backup.

Sent from my LG-P999 using RootzWiki Forums


----------

